# REAR BUMPER NEW SHAPE



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi all,

I was rear ended a week ago with bumper damage only.

The guy who hit me has agreed to pay the costs. I'm wondering if the new shape bumper is a direct fit for the pre facelift MK3 model?

Can anyone tell me?

I've read post and threads but the more I see it on the road, the more I am liking it and now is a unique opportunity for me.

cheers
J


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

None of the body panels changed, fittings may differ but wouldn't be hard to correct.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

I'd be interested to know this too. Also, if the face-lift exhaust trim/diffuser panel is swappable.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

someone on the Facebook group has fitted one.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I think the diffuser would fit but would stand proud in the centre as the lip on the facelift bumper runs across the whole bumper opposed to feathering iut in the centre

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Ah yes. Well spotted Mr Bates. Thank you.


----------



## arifuk (Jun 2, 2009)

J,
did you put the new rear bumper and diffuser on, any fitting issue. Also, how much do Audi charge for the parts ?

Looking for a TTS 2017 plate, but will want to swap out these bits

Thanks


----------

